# Have you always dreamed of riding your horse on the beach?



## ahabeachride (Mar 10, 2010)

Registration is now open for the 29th Annual Jack Monroe Beach Ride to benefit the American Heart Association. 

Come experience this one-of-a-kind event with 1,000 fellow Riders! Sign up today to enjoy 5 days of horseback riding on the beach, and join us in our fight against heart disease and stroke.

We are also looking for interested sponsors and vendors. 

For more information or to register please visit www.AHABeachRide.org.


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

Nope, I don't bother dream of it. I do it every day, lol!

Looks like heaps of fun tho!


----------

